
System76’s Lemur Pro: A powerful, ultralight OEM Linux laptop - sohkamyung
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/09/system76s-lemur-pro-a-powerful-ultralight-oem-linux-laptop/
======
doonesbury
Is this hw capable of dual booting to macos too?

